# Bedrock 605 1/2 restore



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I picked up a Bedrock 605 1/2 unrestored from thedude on LJ and unfortunately I don't have any before pictures of the restore. I still have to sand and refinish the totes, but they weren't in bad shape, but I restored the entire body, frog, polished the brass up, repainted with engine enamel and got a hock blade for it (which I was completely unimpressed in how much work I'm having to do to flatten the back of.) Here it is so far:


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

A blade from a respected, top-of-the-line vendor, such as Ron Hock, should not need that much help in my opinion. Unless there was an understanding that the blade you were buying would need a lot of work, I would send that back. A little honing here and there is one thing; this is quite another.

I say give him a chance to make it right-my guess is he will.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree. I was surprised! I've been working for about 45 mins straight on it on a 120 grit diamond stone and I'm only have way there. I may send it back. It's O2 steel too not A2. I can only imagine how long it would take in A2.


----------



## stevenmadden (Dec 10, 2009)

*BerBer5985*: This is not to say that you are doing anything wrong, but when I first took the plunge into hand tool woodworking, I had a somewhat similar experience to yours. I had purchased some Lie-Nielsen planes and was having difficulty flattening the back, I went as far as to send one of the blades back for analysis (Lie-Nielsen is really good about stuff like that). While the blade was en route, I was still trying (with another blade) to get it right and was able to figure out what I was doing wrong.

Again, this is not to say that you are doing anything wrong (how would I know, you never actually stated what you are doing to flatten the back), there very well could be something wrong with the blade. Just wanted to relate my experience.

Good luck.

Steven


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm trying to figure it out myself. Seems like it shouldn't take this long. I'm using a DMT Diasharp 120 grit diamond stone. All pressure flat across the blade and the diamond plate. The blade itself seems slightly bowed, like when I set it on a flat granite countertop laying flat, it will rock like there's a high point right in the middle, which is what the flattening is showing. This is the first high end end new blade I;ve purchased, so I have nothing to compare it to, but I would imagine that it would lapped fairly flat. None of my veritas planes needed anywhere near this amount of work. A little, but very little. 10-15 mins total to flatten the back.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I got a 2 1/4" hock, and it was miserable trying to get it flat too. Unimpressed

Nice looking plane!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

That's a sweet bedrock, Berber. That's the smaller sized 5 1/2, right? I have a couple of the rounded side bedrocks and think they're great, although not a attractive as the flat sides in my opinion.

Let us know what Hock says and then get that badboy making some shavings!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

great job on the restore.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I am surprised to hear that people are having a problem with Hock blades, and I agree with the comments to give him a chance to make it right. He seems like a world class guy to me, and I have had a great experience with his products.

GREAT job with the restore!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice Job Greg! Sorry to hear that about the Hock blade. Please update us when you get a resolution. Thanks for posting.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not hugely upset with the hock blade or anything, just didn't meet expectations out if the box. I'm thinking once I get back flat that the notion will change. It could just be onebad blade out if the bunch. Who knows! Either way thanks for the kind words on the restore. After doing one and discovering electrolysis, the 2nd one went much faster and smoother. They are really pretty easy to restore. Once I get the back flattened on that blade, I'll give it some good testing. The chipbreaker that I ordered with the blade is perfect, so I'm sure theblade will be just fine after some more work.


----------



## RonHock (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Greg,

I apologize for the out-of-flatness of your blade. The demand is quite small for the 2-1/4" (#5-1/2) blades so we continue to make them right here in our back-yard shop instead of having them made in the factory in France. The difference is that our small shop doesn't have the surface grinder necessary to flatten blades after heat treatment, which is where distortion (non-flattness) happens. We try to weed out blades that are TOO out of flat but sometimes one gets past us. Yours is especially nasty in that it appears to be convex across the back which makes it all the more difficult to flatten. They usually cup slightly (a few thou at most) during hardening which is much easier to correct. Please accept my apology and contact me off-list (you can use the mail form at www.hocktools.com) to arrange for a replacement.

While waiting for your replacement blade to arrive, why not give the ruler trick a try? You'll be getting a new blade anyway so you have nothing to lose. After only a few seconds of flattening (no kidding), you'll be able to use the blade you have until the new one shows up. Not everyone agrees with it, and you shouldn't use it for chisels, but it saves an immense amount of time on plane irons. Worth a try, IMHO.

My compliments on the beautiful job you're doing on the restoration. Nice work!

Ron Hock
www.hocktools.com


----------



## stevenmadden (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow, that is some impressive customer service. Good luck with the new blade.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, I wasn't expecting that at all! Thank you so much! Believe me, I didn't come on here to bad mouth products and I know sometimes it happens. I was just thinking I had unrealistic expectations for the blade. Even when I bought my Stanley chisels recently, they needed a fair amount of flattening, so I wasn't expecting to have to do nothing to the back, but I was amazed how much this one required. Now the chipbreaker I'm very impressed by. Very nice! I really appreciate the customer service! Thank you so much! Where should I send the info? Do you need to mail this blade back to you now or later? Also, will the ruler trick work with a 8" x 3" stone? I've seen Rob Cosman do it on his website but he has the shapton stones which I believe are 4×10".


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Greg - I use the ruler trick on my 8"x3" waterstones and it works great.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

ok, i'll be the one to ask.

What is the ruler trick?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

interpim - Check out this Lie Nielsen video. He explains the ruler trick starting at 2:15.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply Brit… I really should get some decent stones sometime. All i have now is a cheap 4 sided diamond set from Harbor Freight.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

If ya don't want to listen/accept Ron's answer…..............
I think that's a pretty cool response. Ya know anybody a Stanley who will give ya an answer?
Bill


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Bill, you are right, it is nice of him to reply. No one at Stanley would. However, I also got the 2 1/4" from Hock too, I paid $53 for the thing delivered, a "premium" iron price in my opinion, and mine too was way out of flat. Takes a lot of time and effort to get it even close to flat. He admits they know they they have a problem, but continue to sell them at a high price. That does seem like something Stanley would do. I was a little uncomfortable spending that much on an iron in the first place, and then to get what I got was a supreme let down. I probably would never buy from them again. To know you have an issue, and keep letting them out the door, does not sit well with me.

Rant off…I really prefer to keep most things as positive as I can, but $53 for an unflat iron, aint cool.


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

I learned how to sharpen blades properly when I was on my 12 week course with David Charlesworth. The only two stones I use are a 800grit and a superfine Japanese waterstones using a honing guide. 
The 800 grit does the donkey work and the superfine puts the micro bevel on and does the ruler trick on the back.
You absolutely have to keep your water stones FLAT. any hollows in a stone will transfer to your blade. Water stones are easily kept flat by flattening the face on a sheet of wet or dry abrasive paper, lying on flat glass or marble plate. Any mess just wipes up. Lie Nielsen have a very good design of a sharpening station anyone can copy.
My apologies if I'm preaching to the converted, some may find it a help. I could do a blog if there is any interest?

I only mention David as I'm sure you have all heard of him. He has many wonderful planes in his workshop, but you may be surprised to know that the one that sits on his bench, the one he uses all the time is his (first) Stanley no: 5 1/2 fitted with a Ron Hock A2 blade. Of course it is 'Super Tuned'.

Cheers
John


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

John - I got to use David's 5 1/2 at Axminster's hand tool event last year, although at that time it had an IBC blade in it. I've still got the full width .001" shaving that the plane created. Lovely plane it was too.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

A sharping blog would be awesome John!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I may have a before shot in my camera ill look and see i thought i took a photo to send you but i will say you have done right buy the plane and it looks very good

the flat top has a better adjustment system and some folks like the more manly look of the flat tops but i have my round top 5/12 here i love it and its not for sale. it is a go to plane and many people like the round top looks more so the adjustment is the only issue the frogs is machined flat .

To Ron Hock Why are you not flatting these blades before you ship them? I know its more work but a premium price should equal a premium Iron and while your gesture is kind and your service is good you could avoid the trouble in the first place buy fixing the backs before selling them.

I will continue to endorse the Iron and chip-breaker sets from IBC the Cosman sets are top notch no problems in any way read my review of these blade here http://thisoldworkshop.com/index.php/reviews/106-blades/120-cosmanchipbreakers

this will be a keeper for sure thanks for the trade Dan is loving the worksharp and he may actually use this as it is easy he is the worst at sharpening tools. he never resharpened any tools when we worked in the same shop before he moved to Oregon. It was a joke we had for a long time i would sharpen a chisel and that the one he would use even if it was the wrong size he hates to sharpen anything the only way he has sharpened any thing is since he got the ps1 from M_Power a great tool for punting a accurate repeatable micro bevel on a chisel or plane iron and it is great for thos that cant get a tormek or do the Shapton thing


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Talk about an emotional roller coaster. I planned tomorrow to buy a Hock blade at the local Woodcraft store. At least I think they carry the line at their physical locations. It's for an old Stanley 65 low angle block plane I'm tuning up. Then I read the occasional issues with small blades, and think, hold on here partner. I'm starting to feel panic. I can't go back to thin soft plastic rapped standard blades. What does a guy hafta do, learn blacksmithing, too. Of course there is LN, but really I wanted the Hock. Then Ron Hock appears and makes good on the deal. Now I'm feeling a bit euphoric. And hey, I'm a guy, I don't really feel much of anything, just ask my wife. Maybe I should call the Woodcraft store before I go, just so I don't completely tap out my emotions if the salesman says I should've called first….


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have asked Ron hock to send me some irons to test as you know we have been testing tools for 16 years and ill let you know if he sends them how they measure up if he don't send them i wont be able to say either way but i will have to see on the 51/2 blades if they are the only ones available in aftermarket improved a2 steel i will see I hope that Hock is up to the this old workshop challenge


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

Andy
Righto- The last time I spoke to David he had recently reviewed the IBC blade and chipbreaker assy. for Rob Cosman. This was not long before he was taken ill. 
I guess the IBC blade now lives in his Stanley 5 1/2. That I would like to see. 
His 5 1/2 pops up in photo's in his books, with the Hock blade, even when he is obviously in the workshop at Lie Niesen!

Cheers
John.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Sharpening is on of those task like finishing. Ask 3 different woodworkers how you should do it you'll get 3 different answers. Ask 8 different woodworkers how you should do it you'll get 8 different answers. I for one despise waterstones. Not because they can't do a great job, but because they just don't fit into my environment.

Sharpening is a labor of love. Its a relationship that you need to work on until you find the right technique. After a while you find it doesn't matter what the stone is and what it looks like (flat, not flat, oil, water, dmt) its the relationship between the angle of the blade and the stone.

I despise back bevels, and ruler tricks. Again, not because they don't work, but because they don't fit into my environment. The only time I will use them is if I have a badly pitted iron. Then they are perfect. Sometime they are the only answer.

Try them all. Find the relationship between the stone and the iron that works for you, and stick with it.

That's my 2 cents worth. I usually only get a penny for it though.


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

Waho6o9 & Interpim
The you tube link Brit posted previously says it all better than I ever could. The blurb reads : -
We have come up with an extremely fast and effective way to sharpen your plane Irons. Deneb Puchalski goes over our technique that will get you off the stones and onto your work as quickly as possible. You can download a printable PDF of these instructions at http://www.lie-nielsen.com/pdf/Sharpening.pdf

Cheers
John


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just wanted to post an update. I received the new blade from Mr. Hock and this one was much better. Took a little time to flatten, but 1000x better and faster! Here are the results from the restore plane and sharpened and honed hock blade and chipbreaker!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

they actually have a special tool that would give you a accurate measurement it is kind of spendy but would show that is around .005 thick i would estimate it cant be zero in reality but your point is made I am very pleased you love the plane I would like to ask you to please send the owners Manuel and the DVD to Daniel let me know if you can find it and that way he has a set of directions to use the Work-sharp he needs instructions badly


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

It's showing 1/2 thousandth of an inch thick. Roughly. I'm sure it's close, but you get the idea. It makes beautiful shavings, so thanks! I can't find the instructions. I thought I had put them in the box. Here's the owners manual however:
http://www.worksharptools.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=104&Itemid=44

I thought the DVD was in the bag with the see through honing plate. I'll look again for it, but it;s very simple to use. Check out the link to the PDF I sent you. That has more info than the owners manual and should give him everything he needs.


----------

